# Kohler Shower Handle Removal - No Set Screw



## Brian556 (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello,

Hoping you can offer some advice on how to remove this handle. I need to change the valve but there is no set screw. As you can see in the picture, it appears that it could be removed with a wrench but I don't have a wrench thin enough to use. Is this something sold in stores? Before I go and buy one, I'd like to confirm that is the appropriate method.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## 2x_Tom (Dec 14, 2015)

Are you sure it's a Kohler? It does look like a Kohler trim except for what looks like a nut. The Kohler one I'm thinking of comes off with no tools, just grab the tapered conical part of the trim and unscrew. It does look like that nut you're talking about unscrews to remove the trim which I've never seen on a Kohler before but maybe it's an old one I've never seen. 

If it is a Kohler you can contact Kohler customer service, they're very good and they'll help you. Myself I'd try unscrewing it by hand, then maybe getting a wrench on the nut and seeing what happens.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Found this online:
http://www.kohler.ca/onlinecatalog/pdf/1190382_2.pdf

Seems to show like Tom said.


----------



## Brian556 (Sep 18, 2017)

Great! Thank you. I will give it a shot.


----------

